# Shipping from the UK -> OZ



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

I did a basic search and did not come up with much  - SO 

Who has done this... If so can you point me to the correct thread or offer some advice.
I have a quote for a container + insurance and it does seem rather steep....

Any tips?
What did you pay?
Best insurance rates?
Recommended companies?

Thanks
Karl


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Karl, 

I know there are several threads with this and most of them probably have the word container in them 

We paid about £6000 for a 40ft container (which included our classic Ford Mustang) and went with Harrow Green. A couple of canvas paintings were bent but the only thing broken was something I had packed. 

They were very good and we had to change the pack day about 4 times and they kept in contact with us regularly. We used their insurance too. 

We got about 7 quotes (which was too much in hindsight) and it came down to who followed up with us and offered a comprehensive deal. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anthonyg (Jul 14, 2008)

*Shipping*

Hi Karl, we have just received our final boxes, we went with Britannia, we hired a large container for all our stuff and took there package deal to pack everything as well for 5390.00 pounds, we watch the container packed at the house and thought well the next time we see that lot we will be in Oz, we had the ships name it was going on the local agents in Oz number date of arrival all seamed good, (however)They unpacked the container in there wearhouse in the Uk and took a number of boxes and item out, ater being in Oz for 11 weeks we asked the local agent why they hadnt contacted us as the ship should have docked by now,they new nothing of our goods so some mad calls to the UK shippers asking where the container was,to which we were informed that it had been canncelled, we phoned britannia to find out what had happend only to be told that a further 500 pounds was needed to release the container to the shippers as prices had gone up since the price they offerd, we had no choice we paid the 500. The container arrived 9weeks later, only 3/4 full 1/4 of our belongings were missing, more calls to the Uk, regulations were quote you had to much in the container so we had to split it up, we do require to pay a further 365.00 pounds for the storeage of your belongings. when these Item arrived a lot had been broken also there was no insurance for the second shipment, the moral is please be very carful who you ship with, Regards Tony


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

We got quotes from 4 companies, and there was quite a bit of difference in their prices. The company we chose quoted £3.7K for a 20 foot container. We chose Letton Percival for marine insurance as they charged 1.6% of goods insured rather than 3% from shippers.

As Karen said, do a search as this has been covered before so you should find some useful info.

Dolly


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

anthonyg said:


> Hi Karl, we have just received our final boxes, we went with Britannia, we hired a large container for all our stuff and took there package deal to pack everything as well for 5390.00 pounds, we watch the container packed at the house and thought well the next time we see that lot we will be in Oz, we had the ships name it was going on the local agents in Oz number date of arrival all seamed good, (however)They unpacked the container in there wearhouse in the Uk and took a number of boxes and item out, ater being in Oz for 11 weeks we asked the local agent why they hadnt contacted us as the ship should have docked by now,they new nothing of our goods so some mad calls to the UK shippers asking where the container was,to which we were informed that it had been canncelled, we phoned britannia to find out what had happend only to be told that a further 500 pounds was needed to release the container to the shippers as prices had gone up since the price they offerd, we had no choice we paid the 500. The container arrived 9weeks later, only 3/4 full 1/4 of our belongings were missing, more calls to the Uk, regulations were quote you had to much in the container so we had to split it up, we do require to pay a further 365.00 pounds for the storeage of your belongings. when these Item arrived a lot had been broken also there was no insurance for the second shipment, the moral is please be very carful who you ship with, Regards Tony


Wowsers, just had a quote with them... Seemed OK and I have used them before (successfully) - Will look elsewhere now...


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Hi,
> 
> We got quotes from 4 companies, and there was quite a bit of difference in their prices. The company we chose quoted £3.7K for a 20 foot container. We chose Letton Percival for marine insurance as they charged 1.6% of goods insured rather than 3% from shippers.
> 
> ...


What company did you go with?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Halo said:


> What company did you go with?


It's a long story but we had chosen Doree Bonner but husband's company then decided to pay for shipping so we ended up with Interdean.

Doree Bonner a big thumbs up...don't go anywhere near Interdean. They were flippin useless.

Dolly


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Dolly said:


> It's a long story but we had chosen Doree Bonner but husband's company then decided to pay for shipping so we ended up with Interdean.
> 
> Doree Bonner a big thumbs up...don't go anywhere near Interdean. They were flippin useless.
> 
> Dolly


Why a big thumbs up?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Halo said:


> Why a big thumbs up?


Because when they came around to quote they were very thorough. Their agent seemed to know a lot more than some of the others that came round. Plus they were very prompt in sending out info/forms etc. I've know a couple of people that have used them and have been very happy with their service.

Dolly


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Because when they came around to quote they were very thorough. Their agent seemed to know a lot more than some of the others that came round. Plus they were very prompt in sending out info/forms etc. I've know a couple of people that have used them and have been very happy with their service.
> 
> Dolly


Sounds good.... Although Britannia came round and also seemed very efficient and the paper work came round promptly. (although certain bit were missing)


----------



## anthonyg (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Halo,Britannia did come round and they seamed to know what they were doing, but the hassle we have had has only been with the office we used, at brighton I have use britannia before many time as I am ex-forces it could be just that office, but I am not sure better to be safe than sorry later.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Cheers all.............

Doree Bonner are coming round next week..... as for insurance. An broker was mentioned.... Do I just need to call them and give the value of the stuff... or will Doree give me a decent rate (don't care if its £500 more)

I am more concerned that they will do a good job packing and tracking - So the door to door service promised actually works.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I can't find my quote from DB at the moment as we've started to box things up for our move but they quoted around the 3% mark. So if you value your belongings at say £20K that's going to be around £600 for insurance. They will not be able to match Letton Percival's rate (we tried!).

Dolly


----------



## Gail (Mar 23, 2008)

We used Doree Bonner as well - and although we haven't had our things delivered yet they were very good at the front end. Turned up on time. Quoted around £3.5k for a 20ft container +3% insurance (my work paid so the cost wasn't quite so much of an issue for us). They turned up on time, worked quickly, packed well and gave us lots of advice as we went along. We had a contact with them who we could call about stuff and since they shipped we have been getting regular e-mails telling us where the stuff is etc. 
Shipping is now taking roughly two weeks longer than it was previously as the ships have slowed down to save fuel - so worth building into your timings if you want things here at a specific time. 
Providing it all turns up in one piece - which I will post about end August, with any luck, would highly recomend them.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

They are dropping my stuff off next Thursday..... Lets see how it goes... My motorcycle has also been cleared after the damm Government fleeced me....... now lets see how they put the stuff together.

Perhaps something can go right


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Halo said:


> They are dropping my stuff off next Thursday..... Lets see how it goes... My motorcycle has also been cleared after the damm Government fleeced me....... now lets see how they put the stuff together.
> 
> Perhaps something can go right


How did they fleece you? A tax on your motorcycle?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> How did they fleece you? A tax on your motorcycle?


Yup.... But NOT Grace.... OZ Government


----------



## Grangey (Oct 10, 2008)

very handy thread, i had no idea how much money was involved with shipping, really handy thread.

looks like il be selling 95% of my stuff!!

Question though, if i wasnt to get a container, what would be the best/most cost efficiant way of sending a few ods an ends over like PS3, Xbox360, Surroundsound amp + speakers, + DVDs etc?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Grangey said:


> very handy thread, i had no idea how much money was involved with shipping, really handy thread.
> 
> looks like il be selling 95% of my stuff!!
> 
> Question though, if i wasnt to get a container, what would be the best/most cost efficiant way of sending a few ods an ends over like PS3, Xbox360, Surroundsound amp + speakers, + DVDs etc?


I don't know where you are based but we sent an extra suitcase from the UK with a company called Excess Baggage. You'd have to check that insurance covered thouse sort of electrical items since ours was just extra things that we wanted then rather than when the rest of our stuff arrived. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Hugo Rune (Mar 13, 2008)

I've used Crown relocations twice now and have booked them up for a third time. I have had no hesitation recommending them to friends and family (though my parents had a few issues in Europe). The good thing about them that I like is that it is Crown international who deal with the movement from start to finish, and do not pass your shipment on to a third party unlike many others. (That sentence ran on too long didn't it? )


----------



## Grangey (Oct 10, 2008)

Hugo Rune said:


> I've used Crown relocations twice now and have booked them up for a third time. I have had no hesitation recommending them to friends and family (though my parents had a few issues in Europe). The good thing about them that I like is that it is Crown international who deal with the movement from start to finish, and do not pass your shipment on to a third party unlike many others. (That sentence ran on too long didn't it? )


what are their charges like?


----------



## eb9129 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi

We found a very reasonable company called Voovit.com who once aimed their business at overseas students but is now open to all. Very reasonable rates although limited on ports and you have to collect from the port.


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Grangey said:


> what are their charges like?


Hi Grangey

I have got two quotes for 20ft container doree bonner $9500 insurance 3% of that and Kent Internatiional who subbed it to Bishop Removals $11200 insurance 3.5% of that ....... big difference eh???

Hope that helps abit

Hels


----------



## Hugo Rune (Mar 13, 2008)

Grangey said:


> what are their charges like?


For a full 20ft just under £4500, and negotiated 2.5% insurance.
hth


----------



## Grangey (Oct 10, 2008)

Well iv just done some very basic searches, and i've figured out for those that only want to take accross some basic things like me (mine consits of 40" LCD, DVDS, PS3, XBox360, Wii, Laptop, and basic cooking utencils) i think I could post it all alot cheaper than getting it shipped with somewhile like DHL for about £1-1.5k all in all. possibly cheaper. I just got a quote on posting my TV and it came back approx £200 ish, so I may be better off just doing that...

Id have to do some propery wieghing etc to say this for deffo though.


----------



## Grangey (Oct 10, 2008)

oh and it only take a week!


----------



## Hugo Rune (Mar 13, 2008)

Grangey said:


> Well iv just done some very basic searches, and i've figured out for those that only want to take accross some basic things like me (mine consits of 40" LCD, DVDS, PS3, XBox360, Wii, Laptop, and basic cooking utencils) i think I could post it all alot cheaper than getting it shipped with somewhile like DHL for about £1-1.5k all in all. possibly cheaper. I just got a quote on posting my TV and it came back approx £200 ish, so I may be better off just doing that...
> 
> Id have to do some propery wieghing etc to say this for deffo though.


Why would you post just your tv? They do sell them in Australia.


----------



## Grangey (Oct 10, 2008)

Hugo Rune said:


> Why would you post just your tv? They do sell them in Australia.


As in the post, it wouldnt be just the tv but other electrical appliences.

And yes I am well aware Australia sell them, but as my tv cost £1500 and the cost of all the goods I would ship would be about £3-4000, to rebuy them all in australia for $8-9000+ when I would have limited budgets over there as it is, it seems pointless having to rebuy significant things such as them when it would take me some time to arrange the cash, when i could simply ship them out.


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Grangey said:


> As in the post, it wouldnt be just the tv but other electrical appliences.
> 
> And yes I am well aware Australia sell them, but as my tv cost £1500 and the cost of all the goods I would ship would be about £3-4000, to rebuy them all in australia for $8-9000+ when I would have limited budgets over there as it is, it seems pointless having to rebuy significant things such as them when it would take me some time to arrange the cash, when i could simply ship them out.


Grangey 

Thats good if you can get them sent over cheaper than shipping. I was going to just go with my rucksack and sell everything but then with the job i got they are paying for my shiping so well im taking nearly everything. I wasnt sure about TV's as i heard the sound can not be very good so unfortunately i've already said a member of my family can have it and they are dead chuffed so i can not take it back now...lol

Hels


----------



## Grangey (Oct 10, 2008)

lol the problem with me Hels is I have quite a home setup at the moment (projector screen, projector, all the latest consoles & games, high spec surround sound separates with speakers obviously, and a crap load of dvds & blu-rays etc) So even though I too have heard there have been some problems when watching aus tv, I still have plenty of other use for it so I may aswell bring it with me! but equally I've heard to resolve it can be simply anyway


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Grangey said:


> lol the problem with me Hels is I have quite a home setup at the moment (projector screen, projector, all the latest consoles & games, high spec surround sound separates with speakers obviously, and a crap load of dvds & blu-rays etc) So even though I too have heard there have been some problems when watching aus tv, I still have plenty of other use for it so I may aswell bring it with me! but equally I've heard to resolve it can be simply anyway


woowww check you out.....lol

Yes i would take all that too, i am taking my playstation, dvd player as its a multi region player and dvds and surround system at they are all good ones and not very old, i was thinking of getting a plasma or LCD for on the wal when i get there as my currnet tv is nice but i wanted a more upto date one. I think you can get a converter box of something. 

Hels


----------



## Hugo Rune (Mar 13, 2008)

Grangey said:


> As in the post, it wouldnt be just the tv but other electrical appliences.





Grangey said:


> I just got a quote on posting my TV and it came back approx £200 ish, so I may be better off just doing that...


I must have misunderstood the "a quote on posting my TV".
Good luck in Aus with your projector and materials, I'm sure you'll fully enjoy the country you're moving too.


----------



## syed.m3hdi (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, just to let you know and offer any advice if anyone needs it. 
I am currently managing a shipping company thats deals in relocating personal effects internationally. E.g. All ur possession from UK to Dubai. Door to door service.

I am myself in the process of moving to Dubai as we have a new branch opening in Dubai behind Mall of Emirates which I will be heading. So I will therefore be more than glad to assist anyone with advice or quoting anyone looking to move anywhere really. 

Since I know how expensive it is to relocate, I would be glad to help anyone in this forum with lower quotes to help your move in to your new country of residence.

Let me know if I can be of service. 

And just to clarify I am not plugging the business, this is a genuine offer for anyone that needs the assistance as I know how stressful a move can be, so if I can make that easier for you by giving you advice on what to look for when moving your goods international, then I will be here. You may either contact me by PM or by my details below.

Sam Mehdi
Manager
[contact details removed by moderator]


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Grace Delivered - They were good ! - I can recommend the END TO END....
Scratch on my table and two broken items (bad packing in the UK) is all that's wrong.

9.5/10


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Halo said:


> Grace Delivered - They were good ! - I can recommend the END TO END....
> Scratch on my table and two broken items (bad packing in the UK) is all that's wrong.
> 
> 9.5/10


Sounds good! It's such a relief when you finally get your stuff (and most of it is intact!!!

Dolly


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Sounds good! It's such a relief when you finally get your stuff (and most of it is intact!!!
> 
> Dolly


Funny thing is.... I just didn't care.....


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh......OK!

Dolly


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Halo said:


> Grace Delivered - They were good ! - I can recommend the END TO END....
> Scratch on my table and two broken items (bad packing in the UK) is all that's wrong.
> 
> 9.5/10


Hi Halo

Thats good to hear as it looks like they are the ones i'll be using as they are cheaper then Kent Removals. 

So have you settled in yet? Im flying to Melbourne first for a week any nice places you recommend to visit?

Hels


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Depends what you want to see? Give me some idea and I can give you a list...... If you're in the city in the week we we hook up for a coffee and I will give you the LOW down.

This place is not all that.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Halo said:


> Depends what you want to see? Give me some idea and I can give you a list...... If you're in the city in the week we we hook up for a coffee and I will give you the LOW down.
> 
> This place is not all that.


Ooooo, look at you!!!!! Is that really you? Or did you snaffu a pic of a male model off t'internet? 

Dolly


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

LOL, it is me - Albeit a decent fuzzy shot..... Once I am sorted - I will post some more Melbourne pictures.


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Halo said:


> Depends what you want to see? Give me some idea and I can give you a list...... If you're in the city in the week we we hook up for a coffee and I will give you the LOW down.
> 
> This place is not all that.


Hi Yes im there in the week land 16th Dec then ive got to go to the DIAC and evidence my visa. I've found where it is just not sure yet what i have to do.

I've already booked a hire car for a drive down the Great Ocean Rd on the 18th then staying there over night to see the 12 Apostles and coming back to Melbourne the next day until 22nd when im then going to Griffith NSW for over Xmas and then to Brisbane in the new year were i'll be working. So thats why i could do with some info of where to go in Melbourne as i wont have that much time.

Dunno really ...shopping, good restaurants, my hobby is photography anything to do with that ...good pubs,anything unusual to see, good beaches 

Hels


----------

